# Biometric Residence Permit?



## Guest (May 30, 2011)

I've applied for and am awaiting determination on a settlement visa (spouse, LTE). Will I also receive a biometric residence permit card if the visa is granted?

I understand the visa will be in my passport, what I wondering is will the UKBA also send a biometric resident permit card when they return my passport and documents, or will I need to get a biometric residence permit once I am back in the UK with my husband?

To be frank, there isn't a lot of information on the UKBA info pages, and I am also hopeful they will include an information sheet with the visa if granted.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> I've applied for and am awaiting determination on a settlement visa (spouse, LTE). Will I also receive a biometric residence permit card if the visa is granted?
> 
> I understand the visa will be in my passport, what I wondering is will the UKBA also send a biometric resident permit card when they return my passport and documents, or will I need to get a biometric residence permit once I am back in the UK with my husband?
> 
> To be frank, there isn't a lot of information on the UKBA info pages, and I am also hopeful they will include an information sheet with the visa if granted.


No you don't. You get it when you extend your permission to stay in UK. In your case, if you have been married less than four years, your initial leave is for 27 months, and after 2 years you apply for ILR, for which residence permit isn't issued. So you are unlikely ever to be issued with one.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2011)

Joppa said:


> No you don't. You get it when you extend your permission to stay in UK. In your case, if you have been married less than four years, your initial leave is for 27 months, and after 2 years you apply for ILR, for which residence permit isn't issued. So you are unlikely ever to be issued with one.


Thank-you! I am usually pretty good at figuring things like this out (used to work for a US government agency) but I'm as nervous as can be about this whole process and I'm finding I need to re-read things several times and take notes while doing so.

And then I still have questions, LOL!

Thank-you again for the reply.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> Thank-you! I am usually pretty good at figuring things like this out (used to work for a US government agency) but I'm as nervous as can be about this whole process and I'm finding I need to re-read things several times and take notes while doing so.
> 
> And then I still have questions, LOL!
> 
> Thank-you again for the reply.


Settlement visa holders who get issued with credit card-sized residence permit are those who marry in UK and then apply for further leave to remain (time-limited to 27 months) within UK. As they are extending their stay for a limited time, they must apply for and are issued with biometric residence card (used to be called identity card).


----------



## tbonetedh (Jul 13, 2010)

*ILR question*



Joppa said:


> No you don't. You get it when you extend your permission to stay in UK. In your case, if you have been married less than four years, your initial leave is for 27 months, and after 2 years you apply for ILR, for which residence permit isn't issued. So you are unlikely ever to be issued with one.


Joppa... what is the current charge for this and how long does it take?? Does the process include an immigration interview as well../?

thanx
ted in yakima, soon to be in milton keynes... yyaaaaa


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

tbonetedh said:


> Joppa... what is the current charge for this and how long does it take?? Does the process include an immigration interview as well../?
> 
> thanx
> ted in yakima, soon to be in milton keynes... yyaaaaa


The cost is included in your application fee for FLR(M), which is £550 by post or £850 same-day premium service. Postal application can take many weeks and months, but with premium service you can get it within days. No interview normally.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2011)

Joppa said:


> The cost is included in your application fee for FLR(M), which is £550 by post or £850 same-day premium service. Postal application can take many weeks and months, but with premium service you can get it within days. No interview normally.


And I fully intend to use the premium service on that FLR(M) application. From what I understand from the Glasgow centre we'll be using (IF my first visa is granted), we will have a determination that day-no haunting the front door to see if the post has brought news, no nerves stretched tighter than piano wire, no endless days in Limbo...a simple yes or no the same day in Glasgow, with the proper documents to follow by post.

I am still waiting for my settlement visa (LTE) to be determined, and my every nerve is stretched to the wire! I am kicking myself for not using the premium service on this first round, I really am. 

Had I used it, I would be home now instead of still 'camping out' on my son's sofa smack in the middle of Hurricane Country.


----------



## laurayang (May 27, 2011)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> And I fully intend to use the premium service on that FLR(M) application. From what I understand from the Glasgow centre we'll be using (IF my first visa is granted), we will have a determination that day-no haunting the front door to see if the post has brought news, no nerves stretched tighter than piano wire, no endless days in Limbo...a simple yes or no the same day in Glasgow, with the proper documents to follow by post.
> 
> I am still waiting for my settlement visa (LTE) to be determined, and my every nerve is stretched to the wire! I am kicking myself for not using the premium service on this first round, I really am.
> 
> Had I used it, I would be home now instead of still 'camping out' on my son's sofa smack in the middle of Hurricane Country.


Hi, I am applying for the FLR(M) in Cardiff in 2 weeks time. Thank god I have chosen the premium service. Please could you give me a list of what documents you submitted? How did you organize your documents? I have loads of different sized papers such as photos, receipts, cards etc. I look forward to your reply. Thanks a million - Laura


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

laurayang said:


> Hi, I am applying for the FLR(M) in Cardiff in 2 weeks time. Thank god I have chosen the premium service. Please could you give me a list of what documents you submitted? How did you organize your documents? I have loads of different sized papers such as photos, receipts, cards etc. I look forward to your reply. Thanks a million - Laura


I used this list to determine which documents I needed to send with my application:

http://www.ukvisas.gov.uk/resources/en/docs/1903073/supportingdocssettlement

When I had them together, I placed them in order according to the order they were listed on the guide, binder clipping and paper clipping everything in grouping (for example the financial papers, there were a lot of pages to some of those bank statements), and then I used those wide elastic bands to make one big bundle of everything.

I even binder clipped those smaller items like photos, etc, and lol, wrote our names and application number in permanent marker on the back of those little things.

I worked in government before I retired-trust me, in bureaucracy paper shuffling, those small yet important pieces of documentation can be scattered across a hard working official's desk, and it is greatly appreciated (usually) when the information is written on the back so that it's easier to put everything back together with the right file.

My visa application is for the settlement Leave To Enter-it's different from yours, and there may be different documents needed. Look here to be sure that you are using the right guide, this link is for the FLR(M):

UK Border Agency | Completing application form SET(M)


----------



## laurayang (May 27, 2011)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> I used this list to determine which documents I needed to send with my application:
> 
> http://www.ukvisas.gov.uk/resources/en/docs/1903073/supportingdocssettlement
> 
> ...


Thank you sooooooooo much for your reply!!! You are a star.  I will organize mine as you advised.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

laurayang said:


> Thank you sooooooooo much for your reply!!! You are a star.  I will organize mine as you advised.


Thank-you, but lol, wait to see if there are any more replies on your question from people who've had a successful application-I'm still waiting to hear on mine, and it may be that someone with a successful application will have 'tried and true' advice that is very different.


----------



## laurayang (May 27, 2011)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> Thank-you, but lol, wait to see if there are any more replies on your question from people who've had a successful application-I'm still waiting to hear on mine, and it may be that someone with a successful application will have 'tried and true' advice that is very different.


I am sure you will get your Visa. It's just a matter of time  And I certainly trust a US agency


----------



## Nabz (May 21, 2015)

Hi I have brp which expires 04-03-2016 and I'm going back to USA for a few months for my delivery I'm 24 weeks pregnant now so I was wondering if there's any limit to how long I can stay out of UK on brp(biometric residence permit) please reply asap thank you


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

This thread is 4 years old. Start a new thread and more clearly explain your situation and what you are asking.


----------

